# Gheenoe Owners Go to Hog Key in 10k Islands



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looked like fun


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Good video Tom. I see you saved the best for last(flare). Me and Kevin had a great time.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

It was a blast! I cant wait for the next one.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

excellent video I love that spot.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Tico, Thanks for posting the pics here!

JRP, back side of the island is silting in a little more. Harder to get in and out on a low tide. You can lose a couple hours of fishing with your boat high or the flat outside on the back completely dry. I see a trip to White Horse in my future......


----------

